# UKAPS soppy ramblings....



## Iain Sutherland (15 Feb 2012)

So had a really dull night at work and started going back through old journals and galleries etc. I got a bit philosophical so you will have to excuse my rabblings but i felt like sharing.

I really think it is quite amazing how just in the year i have been using this site that the quality and quantity of scapes is forever increasing.  I really believe that some UK scapers are truly at the top of the game even if they wont admit it.

Now i guess some of the reson for the quantity/quality of the scapes is due more members, which is fantastic, but i actually think it is because of the hard work of UKAPS founders, moderators, experts and in a small way the rest of us desperately trying to reach their heady heights!!

So can i just take a moment to say thankyou to all of the UKAPS 'guru's' for inspiring all of us to commiting ourselves to a life of poverty but all the richer for it at the same time!!

I would name you all but fear i would miss people out and make you all blush    

Thankyou all so much, i know i wouldnt have any of my limited success or ambition for this hobby if it wasnt for you guys!!

Soppy idiot out!  :silent:


----------



## George Farmer (15 Feb 2012)

Hi Iain 

Thanks for sharing your thoughts. It's really appreciated by all, I'm sure.

Cheers,
George


----------



## Ady34 (15 Feb 2012)

Well said Iain.
Your sentiments are shared by myself and many others too im sure.
UKAPS is a great site, promoting the uk passion for the planted tank multinationally, and non profit orientated so driven by people with passion for the hobby. I applaud the effort that must go in, lord alone knows how they find the time and i, as you do yourself, appreciate the input that all the 'guru's' and members alike offer. 
Cheerio,
Ady.
7000 members.... if we all donated a pound..... that'd help them get around!


----------



## Tony Swinney (15 Feb 2012)

Well said Iain, the inspiration and information that abounds on ukaps is second to none, and a real credit to all those involved both behind the scenes, and "out front" .  I certainly wouldn't have got into aquascaping as much as I have,  were it not for this community, and all the help I've received and friends I've made.

Tony


----------



## ghostsword (16 Feb 2012)

I spend a long time online, up to 12 hours a day, and I am member of a few forums. 

I can categorically say that UKAPS is by far the best forum I belong to.

The people are very friendly, easy to deal with and there is a great collection of experts of all major areas of aquascaping and plant keeping. From photography, fert and co2 techniques, lighting and plant keeping and some of the best online shoppings are present on the forum.

Also, after the trip to Denmark and Aquatics live, I can really appreciate the impact UKAPS has on the aquascaping scene.

Well done. 


___________________________


----------



## Antipofish (16 Feb 2012)

I will second that Iain.  UKAPS is the one site of the 4 or 5 I joined, that I come back to several times a day.  And its because the members and Admin team are all so helpful, knowledeable and friendly.


----------



## Dave Spencer (17 Feb 2012)

Thanks, Iain. To be honest, the others do b****r all around here, so I shall take all the praise for myself.  

Regards, shameless Dave.


----------



## spyder (17 Feb 2012)

Been learning around here for about a year myself. My 1st research led me to a forum based on the other side of the pond, then I found UKAP's. Much better reading material over here.


----------

